# Question about pages app



## Starearedkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a renewed love with my IPad recently, and my husband loves that I am using it more. Before I would sit with my laptop directly on my lap because it was heavy, but since I have become pregnant, he doesn't like that at all. For obvious reasons. 

I am a teacher and do all my lesson plans on pages on my Mac, and I don't have a wireless printer. Would the pages app allow me to work on my lesson plans and e-mail it o myself so that I could print using our Mac? Likewise would I be able to edit my lesson plans documents that are saved on my Mac on my iPad. I don't have cloud storage at all. 

Thanks!


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

Yes, you can do all of that with Pages. As far as cloud coverage, may I also suggest you download the Dropbox app and sign up for an online account for free at dropbox.com.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, you can do that! Dropbox is a great app for filesharing between your PC/Mac and the iPad.

You can also add an app like PrinterPro (which I use after it was recommended here on KB). You don't need a wireless printer; instead you install a small app on the PC to which the printer is connected. There is a "lite" app that you can try to see if the full version will work. This is what I use, as I don't have a wireless printer.

http://readdle.com/printerpro

Betsy


----------



## lindakc (Sep 11, 2010)

I've also been using iTunes for sharing docs between my IPad and Mac.  Ive created documents on my iPad and saved them to iTunes.  For docs I created on my Mac, I can save a copy to iTunes while I'm logged into iTunes.  Obviously you need Pages or compatible software on both iPad and laptop.


----------



## Starearedkid (Jan 25, 2010)

How do I save the documents to Itunes from pages?


----------



## lindakc (Sep 11, 2010)

Here's the to the Apple information where I learned to do this. It works pretty well as I have attached documents from my Mac to iTunes and successfully retrieved them via my iPad and have saved Pages documents created on my iPad to iTunes where I can access them with my Mac. Hope that helps....

Link: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4088


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

To transfer documents to Pages on the iPad simply open iTunes, select the iPad and then go to the Apps tab. At the bottom you will see "Pages" click on it and you will see all the documents on the iPad. Simply drag you document in that list and it will be immediately loaded onto the device. 

To open it on the device, simply open it by using Import from iTunes. 

To save an document from the iPad to your Mac, first expert the document to iTunes inside of Pages on the iPad. Then simply drag it from the list in the App/Pages tab as described above, onto your Mac.

To delete a document from the iPad, simply highlight the document in the list in the App/Pages tab and then hit the "Delete" key.


----------

